# Today's Weird News



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

In April, William Bethel Jr. confessed to police during a traffic stop that the station wagon he was driving was mainly used for transporting corpses for his friend's mortuary service but that he was using it just then to deliver pizzas for Domino's of Feasterville, Pa. (Bethel quickly resigned.) [Bucks County Courier Times, 4-26-06]
------------
(1) In February, children's book author Frank Feldmann, 35, trespassed to the top of the St. Augustine (Fla.) Lighthouse in the middle of the night, wearing a tiger suit, to decry child pornography on the Internet. However, his point was not immediately understood by police on the ground below because of communication problems posed by his voice-muffling tiger mask. (2) The residents of Steuben County in upstate New York, who attended a community rally in January to protest a planned clean-energy windmill farm, mostly criticized its unsightliness, but one opponent objected because windmill blades make whirring noises that to him resemble sounds of Nazi holocaust torture. [WKMG- TV (Orlando), 2-7-06] [Wired.com, 1-15-06]
------------
Wrong Place, Wrong Time: (1) Konoshin Kawabata, 48, was arrested in Osaka, Japan, in March for burglarizing a temple; he wandered through an unmarked door and was surprised by 20 sumo wrestlers, who were staying at the temple and who easily detained him. (2) Police in Melbourne, Australia, arrested a 34-year-old man for robbery in January after the victim (renowned illustrator Bill "Weg" Green) provided police with an unusually helpful drawing of the perp's face. [Agence France-Presse, 3-31- 06] [Sunday Times (Perth)-AAP, 1-17-06]


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Lesson to be learned in the first story..................Don't buy Domino's pizzas in Bucks County Pa.


:smt078


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Charlie said:


> Lesson to be learned in the first story..................Don't buy Domino's pizzas in Bucks County Pa.
> 
> :smt078


U ain't kidding


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

Yeah, ya might get a Piece a Pappyroni! :lol:


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

That really was Papa John in that pizza, huh :roll:


----------

